# Spinning rods with vs100’s



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

as vain as it sounds I’d like to match a set of van staal vs100’s in gold to some like quality rods. Anyone out there recommend gold trimmed rods that would be of the same quality as the reels? Would like to say price is not an option but I’d like to stay sub 300 each. I think I’ll probably end up custom but thought it was worth checking here.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Custom...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

no fish huh!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Did u check out their rods? gold accents w/ logo


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Looking more for 7’6 medium/heavy, but can still toss a plug or heavier jig. Shallow water bull reds or small tarpon/cobes .. probably go custom like the rest of my rods, but feeing a little impatient...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not exactly a light weight set up...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Reach out to BayStyat and have him make you custom rods.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Reach out to BayStyat and have him make you custom rods.


X2 he makes some nice looking stuff from what I have seen.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Black & Gold Rods, Chaos comes to mind.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> X2 he makes some nice looking stuff from what I have seen.


You don't get your picture on the cover of magazines if you look like a pig.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> You don't get your picture on the cover of magazines if you look like a pig.


Okay I guess not good thing this isn't bacon monthly.


----------

